# Wie kann ich VDR lokalisieren? [gelöst]

## Klaus Meier

Früher ging VDR mal auf Deutsch, nach einem Update will er nur noch in Englisch. Ist irgendwie blöd bei den Sendernamen, wenn die Umlaute enthalten, dann stehen da immer so seltsame Zeichen und ich kann das auch manuell nicht ändern. Also ändern kann ich es schon, aber ich habe keine Umlaute zur Verfügung....

Bei kompilieren kommt folgende Meldung:

```
 * Unifdef sources ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * 

 *      VDR supports now the LINGUAS values

 *     Please set one of this values in /etc/make.conf

 *     LINGUAS="a. . a. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . "

 * 

 *     Language for de will installed 

 * 

 * Sorry, but vdr does not support the LINGUAS: de
```

Es ist schon etwas länger her, seit dem es nicht mehr auf Deutsch geht. Ist nicht wichtig, aber irgendwann hat es angefangen, zu nerven. Sieht so aus, als ob die Liste der verfügbaren Sprachen irgendwie kaputt ist.

Edit: Habe es gerade mal mit LINGUAS="a." versucht, dann kommt diese Fehlermeldung nicht. Aber es bricht später ab, weil er die Datei "a." nicht findet.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Wed Sep 12, 2012 10:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arfe

* Sorry, but vdr does not support the LINGUAS: de

Lesen kannst Du doch, oder?   :Rolling Eyes:  

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *arfe wrote:*   

> * Sorry, but vdr does not support the LINGUAS: de
> 
> Lesen kannst Du doch, oder?   

 

Danke für deinen ausgesprochen nette Antwort. Ich kann leider auch nichts dafür, wenn dir das Thema zu hoch ist. Wenn du es dir anschaust, dann ist die einzig unterstützte Sprache "a.". Kennst du die? Ich nicht. Und da es mal auf Deutsch ging, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass die Sprachunterstützung entfernt wurde, sondern dass es da einen Fehler im Ebuild gibt.

----------

## bell

Um welches Paket und welche Version geht es hier eigentlich?

media-video/vdr im Portage unterstützt keine LINGUAS.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Version ist vdr-1.6.0_p2-r10. Und warum kommt dann die Meldung

```
 VDR supports now the LINGUAS values 
```

wenn genau das nicht unterstützt wird?

----------

## bell

Hab mir das Ebuild angeschaut. Ehrlich gesagt gruselt mich die Implementierung:

```
lang_linguas() {

        LING1=$( cat /etc/make.conf | grep LINGUAS | sed -e "s:LINGUAS=::" -e "s:\"::g" )

}

lang_po() {

        LING2=$( ls ${S}/po | tr \\\012 ' ' | sed -e "s:_::g" -e "s:[A-Z]::g" -e "s:.po::g" )

}

```

LING2 ist die "automatische Ermittlung" welche LINGUAS unterstützt werden, und da geht wohl was schief.

Mal abgesehen davon dass /etc/make.conf obsolete ist und an der Stelle auch das $PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT nicht berücksichtigt wird, mache mal ein Bug-Report zu Deinem Problem auf.

Für die Zwischenzeit würde ich dann auf die 1.6.0_p2-r7 zurückgehen (Ist ja kein Downgrade da die Software-Version die selbe ist: 1.6.0_p2)

----------

## arfe

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   * Sorry, but vdr does not support the LINGUAS: de
> 
> Lesen kannst Du doch, oder?    
> 
> Danke für deinen ausgesprochen nette Antwort. Ich kann leider auch nichts dafür, wenn dir das Thema zu hoch ist. Wenn du es dir anschaust, dann ist die einzig unterstützte Sprache "a.". Kennst du die? Ich nicht. Und da es mal auf Deutsch ging, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass die Sprachunterstützung entfernt wurde, sondern dass es da einen Fehler im Ebuild gibt.

 

Wie wäre es mal, wenn Du in der Zukunft selbst die ebuilds vorher ansiehst, bevor Du immer hier fragst?

Oder ist es Dir zu hoch die ebuild zu verstehen?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich kann es verstehen, dass Gentoo für Anfänger komplex ist, aber für jede Kleinigkeit immer hier zu fragen, finde ich mühsam

und man sollte auch mal Eigeninitative entwickeln. 

Just my 5 cents

----------

## bell

Irgend wie gibt es hier in der letzten Zeit immer mehr Trolle.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Es gibt keine dummen Fragen sondern nur dumme Antworten.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es mal, wenn Du in der Zukunft selbst die ebuilds vorher ansiehst, bevor Du immer hier fragst?
> 
> Oder ist es Dir zu hoch die ebuild zu verstehen?  
> 
> Ich kann es verstehen, dass Gentoo für Anfänger komplex ist, aber für jede Kleinigkeit immer hier zu fragen, finde ich mühsam
> ...

 Wie wäre es, wenn du in Zukunft aufhörst, hier zu lesen? Oder wenigstens zu schreiben. Habe ich dich gezwungen, meinen Beitrag zu lesen und darauf zu antworten? Warum tust du das, wenn es für dich so mühsam ist?

Und damit es nicht ausartet, Beiträge in Bezug auf dich wird es von mir nicht mehr geben.

----------

## arfe

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Wie wäre es mal, wenn Du in der Zukunft selbst die ebuilds vorher ansiehst, bevor Du immer hier fragst?
> 
> Oder ist es Dir zu hoch die ebuild zu verstehen?  
> 
> Ich kann es verstehen, dass Gentoo für Anfänger komplex ist, aber für jede Kleinigkeit immer hier zu fragen, finde ich mühsam
> ...

 

Wenn ich mir Deine dauernd geöffneten Threads hier lese und mitverfolge, scheinst Du dir nicht mal die Mühe zu machen ein Problem zu lösen.

Selbst bei den einfachsten Sachen zeigst Du keine Eigeninitiative. Daher habe ich Dich hier erstmals darauf hingewiesen. 

Meine Hilfe werde ich Dir nicht geben, weil Du einfach die simplesten Dinge nicht hinbekommst. Da widme ich mich Leuten,

die wenigsten auch mal ihren Verstand einsetzen und bei nicht so transparenten Probleme die nötige Hilfe benötigen.

Dafür ist das Thema für mich beendet.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

@Klaus Meier: Ist dein System lokalisiert auf Deutsch? Lt. http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Installscript#umlaute_in_vdr_menus kann es ein Problem in deiner Konfigurationsdatei sein. Muss aber nicht.

@arfe: Nur weil das ebuild sagt, dass LINGUAS="de" nicht unterstützt ist, muss es nicht sein, dass das Programm nicht deutsch kann. Und besonders freundlich war die Aussage auch nicht  :Sad: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## arfe

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @arfe: Nur weil das ebuild sagt, dass LINGUAS="de" nicht unterstützt ist, muss es nicht sein, dass das Programm nicht deutsch kann. Und besonders freundlich war die Aussage auch nicht 
> 
> 

 

Stimmt, allerdings hätte er mal im ebuild schauen können. Er haut hier Threads rein, bei den simplesten Dingen, anstatt mal selbst zu schauen.

Und irgendwann konnte ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich hab mal schnell VDR übersetzt. Bei mir kommt jedoch folgende Meldung:

```

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/vdr-1.6.0_p2-r10/work/vdr-1.6.0 ...

 * Applying vdr-1.6.0-1.diff ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying vdr-1.6.0-2.diff ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying vdr-dvb-api-5-is-fine.diff ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying vdr-1.6.0-ldflags.patch ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying vdr-1.6.0-use-v4l2.patch ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Changing pathes for gentoo ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying vdr-1.6.0-makefile-install-header.diff ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying vdr-1.6.0-2_extensions.diff ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying vdr-1.6.0-gcc-4.4.diff ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying vdr-1.6.0-extensions-72-gcc-4.4.diff ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying vdr-1.6.0-shared-tinyxml.diff ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying vdr-1.6.0_p2_linguas-v3.diff ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying vdr-1.6.0_p2_fontconfig_fontsort.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying vdr-1.6.0_p2_gcc-4.7.patch ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Enabling selected patches ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Make depend ...

make -j6 .dependencies                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Unifdef sources ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *

 *       VDR supports now the LINGUAS values

 *       Please set one of this values in /etc/make.conf

 *       LINGUAS="ca cs da de el es et fi fr hr hu it nl nn pl pt ro ru sl sv tr uk zh "

 *

 *       Language for de will installed

 *

>>> Source prepared.

```

Welche Version versuchst du zu installieren? Ist die vielleicht aus irgendeinem Overlay? Bei mir ist LINGUAS="de" in der make.conf eingetragen.

@arfe: das kann sein, will und kann ich nicht bestätigen. Trotzdem ist das kein Grund so zu reagieren. Das musst du doch auch einsehen oder?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich glaube, du hast mich da auf eine Idee gebracht. Meine locale.gen sieht so aus:

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

Nur dieser Eintrag und sonst nichts. Eventuell liegt da das Problem. Wie sieht diese Datei bei dir aus? Und was hast du in der /etc/env.d/02locale stehen? Ach so, wir haben beide die gleiche Version.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich glaube, du hast mich da auf eine Idee gebracht. Meine locale.gen sieht so aus:
> 
> ```
> de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
> ```
> ...

 

Also bei mir seiht der Inhalt von /etc/env.d/02locale so aus:

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

----------

## heifisch

 *bell wrote:*   

> Hab mir das Ebuild angeschaut. Ehrlich gesagt gruselt mich die Implementierung:
> 
> ```
> lang_linguas() {
> 
> ...

 

Weiß nicht ob es besonders gut gelöst ist, aber bei mir funktionierte es damit:

```

lang_linguas() {

        LING1=$( cat /etc/make.conf | grep LINGUAS | sed -e "s:LINGUAS=::" -e "s:\"::g" )

}

lang_po() {

        LING2=$( ls ${S}/po | sed -e "s:.po::g" | cut -d_ -f1 | tr \\\012 ' ' )

}

```

----------

## bbgermany

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich glaube, du hast mich da auf eine Idee gebracht. Meine locale.gen sieht so aus:
> 
> ```
> de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
> ```
> ...

 

Bei mir ist folgendes drin. Nur muss ich gestehen, ich hab die Installation schnell mal auf einer ESX Umgebung gemacht, in der mein distcc-Host drin ist. Also konnte ich nicht testen ob VDR wirklich auf Deutsch startet.

```

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

Die Einträge hatte ich von hier: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *heifisch wrote:*   

>  *bell wrote:*   Hab mir das Ebuild angeschaut. Ehrlich gesagt gruselt mich die Implementierung:
> 
> ```
> lang_linguas() {
> 
> ...

 

Bingo, das hat bei mir auch funktioniert. Also doch kein Fehler mit der Lokalisierung sondern eins im Ebuild. Danke.

----------

## arfe

Ja, Klaus Meier. Man muss nur einen Doofen finden, der immer alles für Dich macht.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josef.95

@arfe

Das nennt sich hier "Deutsches Forum (German) Support-Forum"

also versuche soliden Support zu geben - oder einfach auch mal die Fresse zu halten  :Wink: 

----------

## arfe

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @arfe
> 
> Das nennt sich hier "Deutsches Forum (German) Support-Forum"
> 
> also versuche soliden Support zu geben - oder einfach auch mal die Fresse zu halten 

 

Mache ich. Aber nur beim Klaus Meier.    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bell

@Klaus Meyer, bitte ein Bug-Report mit allen Infos auf bugs.gentoo.org reinstellen, damit das gefixt wird und andere Leute nicht in dieses Problem reinlaufen. Nur wenn Fehler gemeldet werden kann Gentoo sich verbessern.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *bell wrote:*   

> @Klaus Meyer, bitte ein Bug-Report mit allen Infos auf bugs.gentoo.org reinstellen, damit das gefixt wird und andere Leute nicht in dieses Problem reinlaufen. Nur wenn Fehler gemeldet werden kann Gentoo sich verbessern.

 

Der Betreuer von VDR hat seine Mail im ebuild. Ich habe ihm eine Mail geschickt. Wenn sich da bis zum Wochenende nichts tut, schreibe ich einen Bugreport.

----------

## Earthwings

@arfe: Keiner Deiner Beiträge in diesem Thread war hilfreich und einige auch nicht gerade freundlich. Bitte halte Dich mit sowas zurück.

----------

## musv

Klaus Meier:

vdr-1.6 ist eigentlich schon obsolet und ein paar Jahre alt. Installier Dir lieber vdr-1.7. aus dem vdr-overlay. Die 1.7 verwende ich schon seit Monaten. 

Versionsunabhängig bin ich Dir sehr dankbar für diesen Thread. Seit in paar Versionen funktioniert die Lokalisation nämlich auch in der 1.7 unter Gentoo nicht mehr. War bisher nur zu faul, mich um eine Lösung zu bemühen. Und da ich XBMC als Frontend verwende, komm ich mit Xineliboutput eher selten in Kontakt. Ich werd mir die Lösung aber in den nächsten Tagen mal reinziehen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist doch jetzt ein netter Thread geworden. Den 1.7 hab ich sofort auf Deutsch bekommen ohne irgendwas. Also sowohl beim 1.6 als auch beim 1.7 scheint es bei einigen zu gehen, bei anderen nicht. An der Lokalisierung kann es wohl nicht liegen, was man hier bislang gepostet hat, das war genauso wie bei mir.

Was jetzt beim 1.7 gar nicht hinhaut sind einige Kanäle. Hab das jetzt mal auf die Schnelle getestet. Der reelchannelscan, den ich bislang benutzt habe, der will nicht mit 1.7. Ok, habe ich wirbelscan genommen. Aber der findet einiges nicht. Liegt aber wohl nicht am wirbelscan, denn wenn ich eine mit vdr 1.6 erzeugte channels.conf benutze, dann sagt mir der 1.7 bei einigen Kanälen: Kanal nicht vorhaben. Das sind wohl auch die, die wirbelscan nicht findet. Und dvb-scan sucht bei mir nur auf einem Transponder...

Und jetzt muss ich erst mal wieder zur Arbeit... Schaun wir später weiter....

----------

## Josef.95

Die channels.conf vom vdr-1.6 ist mit vdr-1.7 nicht zwingend kompatibel - dort hat sich einiges an der Syntax geändert.

Erstelle dir für vdr-1.7 am besten eine passende neue channels.conf zb mit media-tv/w_scan

Nutze dafür zb auch die Info aus http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/W_scan

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das mit den Sendern habe ich jetzt irgendwie hinbekommen. w_scan sieht genauso aus wie das Wirbelscanplugin, funktioniert beides gleich. Jetzt geht ja auch HD, ist aber noch etwas wackelig, schaun wir mal. Aber ansonsten ist die Version 1.7 ja um Welten besser. Hatte bei der 1.6 arge Probleme mit dem Ton, flutscht jetzt alles viel besser.

Es gibt in dem Overlay ein softhddevice. Wie bekomme ich denn damit den vdr gestartet? Beim softdevice gab es ja diesen shmclient. Und beim xineliboutput gibt es ja vdr-sxfe. Und bei softhddevice?

Hat das schon mal jemand getestet, wie ist es im Vergleich zum xineliboutput?

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es gibt in dem Overlay ein softhddevice. Wie bekomme ich denn damit den vdr gestartet? Beim softdevice gab es ja diesen shmclient. Und beim xineliboutput gibt es ja vdr-sxfe. Und bei softhddevice?

 

Keine Ahnung, von softhddevice hatte ich bisher noch nie was gehört. Bin froh, dass ich damals irgendwie xineliboutput zum Laufen gebracht hab. Soll ja auch mit Xine UI gehen, hab ich aber nie hinbekommen. 

Probier mal XBMC-PVR. Ist meiner Meinung nach um Welten schöner als Xineliboutput - allerdings auch extrem bloated. Und du musst das Teil aus dem Git heraus compilieren. Ist aber trotzdem stabil bei mir.

----------

